# Do crypts need to be in substrate or can they be attached to rocks?



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I have two types of crypts and was hoping I could attach one to a rock instead of burying it with the sand. I am wondering if I can do this and the plant will survive. I don't really know which subspecies the crypts are.. one has red stems and green leafs and the other is green with thick long stems and "arrowhead" kinda shaped leafs. Also, do all plants need supplements/nutrients put into the tank?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Crypts tend to be root feeders and prefer to be in substrate. That being said I bought a stump where the previous owner had managed to jam some crypts into a crevice where it did quite well and sent its roots and shoots throughout the wood piece. I also think the crypt has a better chance of surviving not having roots in substrate if your tank is dosed with ferts.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Also, can they be grown in a fairly shaded area? (a fair amount of light is blocked by a rock)


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

They do well in low light, but grow slowly.


----------

